# 2011 buck



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

You are welcome Joe! I hope you keep me in mind if you need anything else. Thank you and take care.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

2 for 2 -- GREAT buck and mount!!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Your father in law has aged very well.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Your father in law has aged very well.


duh......he has a good taxidermist! :lol3:


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats funny!

Yeah, my fatherinlaw has been in florida for the past two weeks so I had to take that picture of the deer with my 9yo son and send it to him. He can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations. Nice mount and hopefully a young hunter too!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## ARO Assassin (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice looking buck .I was kind of thinking the same thing ,if that's your father in law how old is your wife .


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Great Buck & mount!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great deer and mount


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

nice deer and mount! what form is that?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

It was a semi upright offset by Dennis of Mckenzie.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

what series? looks like it has very good deatail. but im not sure how much you rasped and everything to it


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice lookin deer :thumbs_up


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I add in alot of detail to every wt mount, and I don't rasp anything. My wrinkles are sculpted into the skin and are alittle different with every mount. Rasping them in would mean you are changing musculature and that would be incorrect with wrinkles, but there are exceptions to everything.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

dang i sure wish u were closer to teach me some hands on stuff Matt. u do great work!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

God i love looking at great mounts,nice work Matt!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice Deer


----------

